# coming up for air??



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Every once in a while my cories will zoom up to the surface and zoom back down again, almost like they're getting air or something...
Is that bad? I read somewhere once that it wasn't but they've been doing it more often so I had to ask... 
Thanks!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

it is normal for most corys and even emerald catfish (_Brochis splendens_) to swim to the top to guldp down some air. it is just some way they get extra air. there is nothing to worry about :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, this is just a cory thing, along with the blinking their eyes bit. You could always inspect the tank to see if there would be any reason the fish felt any need for extra air, but don't panic unless the other fish start doing it as well.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yes Cories do this quite a bit and so do the Golden Dojo Loaches and it seems to be perfectly normal.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok,thanks! My parameters are all good right so I guess it's just them being silly. =) Thanks again!


----------

